# 40" LCD 1080i, how do I get HD?



## Mark112403 (Nov 15, 2008)

I've got a DirecTv satellite system and a 40RV525U tv. As of right now, I've got the S-video and audio hooked up to the Video 1 in connection. That's all my satellite box has (standard A/V cables and S-video cable.) Do I need a new satellite box with Component video cables to get HD. When I'm setting the channels, it says 480i. I want to get it to 720 or 1080. How do I do that?:4-dontkno


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

Your box isn't an HD box if it only has 4-pin s-video, since that can't deliver HD

You need to get a box with HDMI or component output to deliver 720p/1080i

Hope this helps


----------



## Mark112403 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, that does help. Matter fact, that's what I was thinking, but I didn't know enough about it to be sure. Now, I hope I can just get what I need from DirecTv without all the hassel. If I get an HD box with HDMI, do you have to pay for the HD, or do you just get the HD channels that come in naturally, or filmed in HD (like football that tells you at the begining that it's being filmed in HD?)


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know exactly how DirecTV offers HD channels, but I'm pretty sure theres a premium for certain HD channels. We use DirecTV and for our 1080i TV we just get local channels in HD, but I don't know how much we pay for it.

You could probobly read up on their services and see how much HD channel plans cost. I don't watch TV very much and I'm only 15 so I don't know how much our plan costs.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

check this out
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/wizard/buildYourSystem1.jsp

it looks like the basic HD package is $44 a month
"The Choice XTRA+HD"


----------

